# Best RO Filter?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All 

I'm looking to invest in an RO filter, but not really sure were to start or what i should be looking for. I'm going to be using it for my planted tanks but figured the marine folk would have a much better handle on this. 

As i said, not quite sure where to start, however, I do know I'm not keen on an 1/8 ratio so a booster is almost a must.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Should also mention that I'm on hard water and running a softener.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

90 gpd spectrapure ro with d.i. on sale for $219

www.advancedreefaquatics.ca

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI_c_133.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hey Rob,

You should try to tee off your supply before the softener - there's no reason to exhaust the softener if you're going to be removing everything anyways.

I'd recommend this unit:
http://www.goreef.com/Vertex-Deluxe-Puratek-4-stage-RO-DI-System-100GPD.html

Although a bit more expensive then getting a barebones 4-stage RO/DI and a booster pump separately, the onboard control/automation makes for a very well maintained RO unit.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey, Robert, hope you don't mind me tagging on here. I've been thinking about upgrading my RO , too.

Two questions I have... 

If you buy a certain brand of filter, are you stuck with their replacement media, or are they all pretty standard? For example, if I was to order a Vertex filter, would I be able to order BRS refills? (My current RO is a drinking water one with brand-specific refills).

And can it be brought to the faucet and used, then put away? (Again, my current one is permanently installed but with a new one, that wouldn't be possible...)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Unless they specifically say that you can only use their filter inserts, any standard size cartridges should work. Some systems have proprietary connectory, but for the most part I'm pretty sure they're standard filters so you can use any replacement filter.

To connect it to the faucet, can you screw something onto the faucet? I use a hose adapter (3/4" hose to 1/2" pipe) to connect my RO system to the showerhead pipe when needed - and when I'd done, I put it away under the vanity.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome, thanks! I already have an adaptor for the kitchen sink, for my Python, and my Brute rolls right there to fill from the RO tap already so I'll be all set.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All, Thanks so much for the replies. This certainly gives me an idea of the spectrum I'm working with.. 

Carmen... no worries.. ask away. This is my first go at this... sick of buying so called "RO Water" from the stores only to find the parameters are different every week. That and calculating the yearly cost.. (about $480 a year). 

Eric, you my friend need to get a tech blog.. you have an preternatural ability to track down some of the sweetest equipment on the market. I'm sold on the Vertex and now looking at automated dosing!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks! Well, hopefully all that reading and scouring helps more than just my own reefkeeping hobby!

For dosers, look no further than GHL. Hands down best standalone pumps out there.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Eric, As i start moving toward larger tanks, automation really seems like a must to maximize my enjoyment. Love doing the weekly work but i can do without the hassle of daily dosing. 

I imagine you all hook up the dosers up to the refugium? Anyway I can main line this into my Eheims?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As I get busier and busier, I really appreciate the automation. Without it I really think my tank wouldn't happen.

As for dosing, the dosing tubes drop right into the return section above the return pump. It mixes enough when it gets pumped up. Don't dose into the refugium as the low flow and high concentrations of chemicals could be deadly to stuff in there. Better to dose into high flow areas to ensure dispersion and highly consistent parameters.

Also, get big dosing containers - they should last you at the very least a month. Takes hassle out of maintenence for sure.


----------

